# How to make my ebay listings look thrilling



## Miguel2013 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi I sell memory cards on ebay and I while trying adding img tags for the html portion of the listing, ebay removed them. But then I come across this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Patriot...550997?hash=item567f8418d5:g:SV4AAOSwl9BWHWjY

Which is a well nicely formatted auction and it has cool things in it includdng images.
Someone said it is using iframes but I read somewhere ebay forbids using that. So can someone tell me how that site was done and if is violating ebay ToS.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2015)

i wouldn't worry as much about looks as i would feedback/reputation. Not that you were asking this question, but I've never cared too much about the HTML pics/etc @ the lower portion of an Ebay ad/listing(ive always felt that they look cheap, or "gimicky".. I would just include real life , actual item high quality photos of your item(s) for sale , and let your reputation do the rest.

that's My opinion for what its worth.
best of luck


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 15, 2015)

http://www.mf2fm.com/rv/dhtmlmultiwipe.php


----------



## a111087 (Dec 15, 2015)

if you go back to older version of ebay listing tool, they have an option of using HTML code. 
newer ebay listing tool doesn't really let you do that, but i didn't really try hard enough to find out if there is a way...


----------



## Dethroy (Dec 15, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i wouldn't worry as much about looks as i would feedback/reputation. [..] I would just include real life , *actual item high quality photos* of your item(s) for sale , and let your reputation do the rest.



sound advice


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 15, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i wouldn't worry as much about looks as i would feedback/reputation. Not that you were asking this question, but I've never cared too much about the HTML pics/etc @ the lower portion of an Ebay ad/listing(ive always felt that they look cheap, or "gimicky".. I would just include real life , actual item high quality photos of your item(s) for sale , and let your reputation do the rest.
> 
> that's My opinion for what its worth.
> best of luck


Another thing is making sure the title will draw searchers to your product.
Unfortunately searching "RAM" on ebay will make you feel like you stepped in a dogstack very quickly.
All the green RAM pictures..oy!As long as your pic doesn't look like that ..you already stand out!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2015)

As for the formatting, have you asked e bay about any restrictions and if they recommend anything?


----------



## alucasa (Dec 15, 2015)

Reputation matters. I've been selling on Ebay since 2002 or something and I have zero negative feedback.

Nowadays, I sell without an option for return and refund and I still sell well.

Again, reputation as well as duration of being a member matter.


----------



## qubit (Dec 15, 2015)

Agreed with the others about having a plainer and clearer eBay page with good, accurate information and decent reputation.

Making it all fancy just makes it look like you're dressing up some worthless tat which can put people off buying.


----------

